# Linden Method



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Im thinking of trying this. Anyone here try this method?

http://www.linden-method.com/


----------



## donavan (Jun 23, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> Im thinking of trying this. Anyone here try this method?
> 
> http://www.linden-method.com/


i woulndt reconmend it. there are far better things out there


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

feel free to share


----------



## donavan (Jun 23, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> feel free to share


dr richards tapes

overcoming shyness and social anxiety by gillian butler (book)

hypnosis cds (the linden method contains a lot fo hypnosis session but theyre not very good, there a far better ones out there )

thinkrightnow

vanguishing anxiety in 24 hours (cd set) by semour segnit


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

dr. richards tapes are really expensive, but are probably your best bet. Then again, I downloaded them online for free...I can't endorse that though, so do it at your own risk.


----------

